# Larry Salter



## saltshake (Mar 19, 2017)

Looking for anything north west or south of Macon. I'm 70 years old and live in Fl. would love to come up there to hunt,and fish. I have some friends that are looking also. I'm going to be up there this coming weekend. Would love to look at a good clud or land.


----------



## Toney Graham (Mar 20, 2017)

*land for lease*

I have 118 acres in Wilcox county I am going to lease.I may also have some other tracts that come open. Send phone number if interested.


----------



## popcorn501 (Mar 22, 2017)

I have three openings on my Dooly Co lease.


----------

